# Why you should be careful with MTG for tail growth!



## OliviaMyee

I have no idea what MTG is.


----------



## BarrelRace4Life

OliviaMyee said:


> I have no idea what MTG is.












It's used to treat skin conditions like mud fever, rain rot, dandruff, girth itch, etc. However it can be also used to promote hair growth, whether it be on scars/scratches or in the mane and tail. Seems to be fairly popular! I think it stands for Mane-Tail-Groom


----------



## waresbear

And it stinks to high heaven!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

It does work for growing hair, but you do have to use it sparingly. I just rub a little into the dock of the tail every few weeks. My TB's tail is touching the ground. Too bad we bang tails for eventing. I really like the natural look.


----------



## BarrelRace4Life

MyBoyPuck said:


> It does work for growing hair, but you do have to use it sparingly. I just rub a little into the dock of the tail every few weeks. My TB's tail is touching the ground. Too bad we bang tails for eventing. I really like the natural look.


As do I. Thankfully my girl is a paint so natural tails are pretty normal for shows unless she had a fake tail, but I hate those.. 

Her tail is almost on the ground too now, I'm pretty happy with how it's turned out!


----------



## GracielaGata

Yeah my mare is flat out allergic to it... her skin blisters and sloughs off. It wasn't over applied either... I imagine she has a mild skin sensitivity to the sulfur


----------



## BarrelRace4Life

GracielaGata said:


> Yeah my mare is flat out allergic to it... her skin blisters and sloughs off. It wasn't over applied either... I imagine she has a mild skin sensitivity to the sulfur


I would think it could be a common allergy. I'm glad my horse isn't really sensitive to things like that


----------



## GracielaGata

BarrelRace4Life said:


> I would think it could be a common allergy. I'm glad my horse isn't really sensitive to things like that


I imagine you are correct. I have heard many say their horses react to it in some fashion.
I know right after I first got her, we vaccinated her, and she sorta swelled up/got a weirdness at the vaccination site... I mentioned it to our vet when we moved here, offhand, and he said that was a sign of mild allergy to the tiny amounts of antibiotic in the shot... though oddly enough, she was given several large penicillin shots with her surgery, and was fine... so who knows... maybe that first vaccine was administered poorly, as it was me and the BM, and Sonata wasn't exactly cooperating.


----------



## DuckDodgers

GracielaGata said:


> Yeah my mare is flat out allergic to it... her skin blisters and sloughs off. It wasn't over applied either... I imagine she has a mild skin sensitivity to the sulfur


This happened to my friend's horse. He had rubbed the hair off in several places, so she applied it to him. The next day it was blistering and looked 10x worse than it did before! Works like a charm for some horses though- I've never needed it for tail growth, but I've used it on scratches for my horse and the like and the hair seems to grow back quite quickly.


----------



## BarrelRace4Life

DuckDodgers said:


> This happened to my friend's horse. He had rubbed the hair off in several places, so she applied it to him. The next day it was blistering and looked 10x worse than it did before! Works like a charm for some horses though- I've never needed it for tail growth, but I've used it on scratches for my horse and the like and the hair seems to grow back quite quickly.


That sounds like a terrible reaction! It's always so important to try a very small amount of a product on your horse before actually fully using it. I hope his tail got better!


----------



## DuckDodgers

BarrelRace4Life said:


> That sounds like a terrible reaction! It's always so important to try a very small amount of a product on your horse before actually fully using it. I hope his tail got better!


It actually wasn't on his tail... don't remember where exactly, but there were a few spots on his body. He did get better, though! I think she actually had used it before on him, but his skin was an awful mess last summer between the bugs an the like. I think it made him more sensitive to it than he otherwise would have been.


----------



## Britt

In other words, if you just read and follow the directions on the bottle then you get the results you want, lol. 

I use it in the summer mostly... love the way it smells... (like bacon!)


----------



## DuckDodgers

Britt said:


> In other words, if you just read and follow the directions on the bottle then you get the results you want, lol.
> 
> I use it in the summer mostly... love the way it smells... (like bacon!)


Eh, not necessarily. My friend applied it once, as directed, and her horse blistered.

True, though. Following the directions will get you far in life and reduce a number of problems!


----------



## BarrelRace4Life

Britt said:


> In other words, if you just read and follow the directions on the bottle then you get the results you want, lol.
> 
> I use it in the summer mostly... love the way it smells... (like bacon!)


I've never used it in the summer because I've heard the sulfur in it can cause sunburns when out in the sun, so i've always been too scared to. Have you ever had any problems with that?


----------



## ZaneyZanne123

MTG can be used in the Summer but you want to use it sparingly and if you have a very thin tailed horse (like an Appy I cared for) that has exposed skin through the sparse hairs and is turned out in the sun alot then you might want to think of puting him/her into shaded area of keep them in a stall during the day. The Appy I used it on to encourage tail growth was in a feild with both trees and a run in shelter so he wasnt exposed to the sun all day and I used MTG very sparingly. He actually did grow in some hair. I used to tease him and call him "Broom Tail Hilda". He didnt care as long as you had the treat bucket. 

No MTG is not for every horse. Some are indeed allergic to it. WHen I first use it on a horse that hasnt ever had it applied to them I will do a test spot usualy inside the thigh area. Sometimes I will put a spot right on the rump and see what developes. If nothing happens then I use it, if I get a reaction then I dont. Aside from Sulfur MTG has Juniper oil in it wich can also be an allegy trigger. Not sure of the other ingredients (the company would only tell me Sulfur and Juniper oil and other ingredients.)

A little does go a long way but following directions is very useful and no MTG is not a cure all like so many think it is. I hate and like the smell at the same time. At first its like "ok smells like wierd hickory smoked bacon" but when you have to smell it all day or get it on your clothes and have to smell it untill you go home then the odor gets a little icky and makes my head squishy.


----------



## BarrelRace4Life

ZaneyZanne123 said:


> MTG can be used in the Summer but you want to use it sparingly and if you have a very thin tailed horse (like an Appy I cared for) that has exposed skin through the sparse hairs and is turned out in the sun alot then you might want to think of puting him/her into shaded area of keep them in a stall during the day. The Appy I used it on to encourage tail growth was in a feild with both trees and a run in shelter so he wasnt exposed to the sun all day and I used MTG very sparingly. He actually did grow in some hair. I used to tease him and call him "Broom Tail Hilda". He didnt care as long as you had the treat bucket.
> 
> No MTG is not for every horse. Some are indeed allergic to it. WHen I first use it on a horse that hasnt ever had it applied to them I will do a test spot usualy inside the thigh area. Sometimes I will put a spot right on the rump and see what developes. If nothing happens then I use it, if I get a reaction then I dont. Aside from Sulfur MTG has Juniper oil in it wich can also be an allegy trigger. Not sure of the other ingredients (the company would only tell me Sulfur and Juniper oil and other ingredients.)
> 
> A little does go a long way but following directions is very useful and no MTG is not a cure all like so many think it is. I hate and like the smell at the same time. At first its like "ok smells like wierd hickory smoked bacon" but when you have to smell it all day or get it on your clothes and have to smell it untill you go home then the odor gets a little icky and makes my head squishy.


Interesting! Perhaps I'll try very carefully to use it this summer. And yes the smell is interesting.. I don't know if I like it or not. They do make an MTG Pro where the only difference is better scent. Might have to try that when I'm done my current bottle!


----------



## Saddlebag

MTG is the old salesman's Snake Oil. Nothing makes hair grow faster or thicker. If it did there wouldn't be a bald man in the world. Genetics are responsible for how thick and how fast hair grows.


----------



## BarrelRace4Life

Saddlebag said:


> MTG is the old salesman's Snake Oil. Nothing makes hair grow faster or thicker. If it did there wouldn't be a bald man in the world. Genetics are responsible for how thick and how fast hair grows.


No, not even the bottle says it makes hair grow. I agree it's mostly genetics, but I do think proper tail care does help immensely. The bottle says it promotes hair growth, not that it makes it grow. And for some horses it seems to work, and others not


----------



## Saddlebag

pro·mote​ prəˈmōt/
_verb_
​ *1*. further the progress of (something, esp. a cause, venture, or aim); support or actively encourage.​


----------



## Cynical25

GracielaGata said:


> Yeah my mare is flat out allergic to it... her skin blisters and sloughs off. It wasn't over applied either... I imagine she has a mild skin sensitivity to the sulfur


Same with my horse. Thankfully I only tried a small test area on his neck first!


----------



## Clava

I imagine it acts as a mild irritant so blood supply is increased to the hair follicle and it grows more, it is not something I would ever use. A bit like cornucresene for hooves (causes increased blood flow by mild blistering to coronet).


----------



## SEAmom

MtG does promote hair growth by helping to make the skin healthier. Healthy skin is a major factor to healthy hair (no matter how thin it is or short it grows) 

Some horses are allergic to it, but it does have its place otherwise.

Personally, I can't stand smelling like bacon grease all day, even after washing my hands, so I wear latex gloves when I use it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava

SEAmom said:


> MtG does promote hair growth by helping to make the skin healthier. Healthy skin is a major factor to healthy hair (no matter how thin it is or short it grows)
> 
> Some horses are allergic to it, but it does have its place otherwise.
> 
> Personally, I can't stand smelling like bacon grease all day, even after washing my hands, so I wear latex gloves when I use it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 How can it make the skin healthier??? surely that is only possible through nutrition? Increased bloodflow is more likely.


----------



## SEAmom

It's a topical application for temporary proposes. It's not a cure all, and I never said as much. I said it helps. Just like neosporin helps cuts, but has nothing to do with diet. Just like vetricyn helps, but is unrelated to diet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava

SEAmom said:


> It's a topical application for temporary proposes. It's not a cure all, and I never said as much. I said it helps. Just like neosporin helps cuts, but has nothing to do with diet. Just like vetricyn helps, but is unrelated to diet.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Helping a wound is not the same as skin condition to grow more hair. 

Does anyone know exactly what is in it that is the active ingredient that promotes hair growth?


----------



## SEAmom

How is it not? Unhealthy skin is unhealthy skin. It grows unhealthy hair (or not any at all) regardless. If you take care of what is causing the problem topically, healthy skin can promote healthy growth (whatever that growth may be). Diet should always be appropriate, of course, but it's not a sham product. 

I haven't used it in a long time because I haven't needed anything like it. I used it Whew my guy was young because he came to me with a yucky tail full of dandruff. I used it twice (following directions exactly because that's how I am) with success and then promptly lost the bottle - though I think it was stolen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava

SEAmom said:


> How is it not? Unhealthy skin is unhealthy skin. It grows unhealthy hair (or not any at all) regardless. If you take care of what is causing the problem topically, healthy skin can promote healthy growth (whatever that growth may be). Diet should always be appropriate, of course, but it's not a sham product.
> 
> I haven't used it in a long time because I haven't needed anything like it. I used it Whew my guy was young because he came to me with a yucky tail full of dandruff. I used it twice (following directions exactly because that's how I am) with success and then promptly lost the bottle - though I think it was stolen.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 So how does it make the skin healthy??


----------



## Yogiwick

Think it specifically says on the bottle but as with anything you should test a spot (I know, how many of us do that) before putting all over.

I would use sparingly, dousing is a waste and not good for the horse.


----------



## Britt

I have never had a problem with it in the summer, but I only put it on as the sun is setting.


----------



## BarrelRace4Life

INGREDIENTS OF MTG:

Mineral oil, sulfur, zinc stearate, glycerin and cade oil 

-Mineral oil improves moisture retention

*-Sulfur is a CHEMICAL COMPONENT of keratin, which is what hair, hooves, nails, horns, etc. is made of. AKA It makes up the cystine bond, that basically holds hair together! Therefore sulfur is quite necessary to prevent hair breakage*

-Zinc stearate (don't know quite as much about this except that it it's in a lot of cosmetic products such as shampoo and makeup) is a lubricant and helps in thickening and emulsifying oils

-Glycerin also used in many cosmetic products and helps to retain moisture, along with other benefits in pharmaceuticals. Interestingly, it is also a VASODILATOR (eg. nitroglycerin typically used in treating angina) meaning it helps to dilate blood vessels and increase blood flow to a particular area.

-Cade oil is natural antibacterial/antifungal agent that is used often in human products to help conditions such as itching, dandruff, peptic ulcers, diarrhea, etc. It is an essential oil that comes from juniper.

Therefore the ingredients in MTG that allow for moisture retention, antibacterial effects, vasodilation SHOULD theoretically help condition of skin by eliminating pathogens on skin and improve it's structure (just like many human products do for our skin and hair).

HOWEVER that in no way means it is a replacement for proper diet. Diet and nutrition is pretty much the most important thing involved in a horses overall health. Furthermore, genetics will define how thick or long your horses tail/mane may be. While MTG could help hair to get longer, it probably will not turn and appy's mane into a friesans mane.

In conclusion: MTG can (and theoretically should) indeed help skin conditions and HELP in at least making hair stronger (which would therefore help it fall out less, break less and hopefully help growth). That is not say that it will work the same for every horse. Perhaps it simply won't work for one horse when it does for another, or there may be allergic reactions. It is not a solution or cure for hair growth. In my personal opinion, I have noticed that it has worked on my horses tail. Whether it's all in my mind or it really worked, who cares! As long as I am happy, my horse is happy, and it is not harming her in any way, shape or form.

I hope this helps!


----------



## BarrelRace4Life

Clava said:


> Helping a wound is not the same as skin condition to grow more hair.
> 
> Does anyone know exactly what is in it that is the active ingredient that promotes hair growth?


To answer your question it is the sulfur that helps hair condition and is said to promote growth. Although this is also what makes it small like bacon haha


----------



## Saltybaby

All I know is our rescue had really terrible dry skin. We tried some other products, but nothing worked. The vet did multiple tests on several visits, no worms in fecal or on tape test. The dry skin made her rub herself RAW. After applying mtg at least once per week the problem has stopped and her naked upper tail has hair again  this is 4 months of growth. Very happy with MTG, except the stink. 
Mtg was originally developed for humans...


----------



## sxybeemr

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morganarab94

BarrelRace4Life said:


> INGREDIENTS OF MTG:
> 
> Mineral oil, sulfur, zinc stearate, glycerin and cade oil
> 
> -Mineral oil improves moisture retention
> 
> *-Sulfur is a CHEMICAL COMPONENT of keratin, which is what hair, hooves, nails, horns, etc. is made of. AKA It makes up the cystine bond, that basically holds hair together! Therefore sulfur is quite necessary to prevent hair breakage*
> 
> -Zinc stearate (don't know quite as much about this except that it it's in a lot of cosmetic products such as shampoo and makeup) is a lubricant and helps in thickening and emulsifying oils
> 
> -Glycerin also used in many cosmetic products and helps to retain moisture, along with other benefits in pharmaceuticals. Interestingly, it is also a VASODILATOR (eg. nitroglycerin typically used in treating angina) meaning it helps to dilate blood vessels and increase blood flow to a particular area.
> 
> -Cade oil is natural antibacterial/antifungal agent that is used often in human products to help conditions such as itching, dandruff, peptic ulcers, diarrhea, etc. It is an essential oil that comes from juniper.
> 
> Therefore the ingredients in MTG that allow for moisture retention, antibacterial effects, vasodilation SHOULD theoretically help condition of skin by eliminating pathogens on skin and improve it's structure (just like many human products do for our skin and hair).
> 
> HOWEVER that in no way means it is a replacement for proper diet. Diet and nutrition is pretty much the most important thing involved in a horses overall health. Furthermore, genetics will define how thick or long your horses tail/mane may be. While MTG could help hair to get longer, it probably will not turn and appy's mane into a friesans mane.
> 
> In conclusion: MTG can (and theoretically should) indeed help skin conditions and HELP in at least making hair stronger (which would therefore help it fall out less, break less and hopefully help growth). That is not say that it will work the same for every horse. Perhaps it simply won't work for one horse when it does for another, or there may be allergic reactions. It is not a solution or cure for hair growth. In my personal opinion, I have noticed that it has worked on my horses tail. Whether it's all in my mind or it really worked, who cares! As long as I am happy, my horse is happy, and it is not harming her in any way, shape or form.
> 
> I hope this helps!


to the bolded: That's interesting and I never knew that...We have sulfur water at my house...maybe that's why my hair use to always be super tough. :lol:


----------



## BarrelRace4Life

morganarab94 said:


> to the bolded: That's interesting and I never knew that...We have sulfur water at my house...maybe that's why my hair use to always be super tough. :lol:


Yes, I was very curious as to why sulfur was apparently so good for hair, so I did some research and found that out! I've never been a fan of chemistry but I thought that was pretty cool!


----------



## gigem88

They have a scented MTG out, but it still stinks!


----------



## BarrelRace4Life

gigem88 said:


> They have a scented MTG out, but it still stinks!


Darn! I was gonna try the scented one when I'm through my current bottle, but if it still stinks it probably won't be worth the extra $2..


----------

